# Cannot get Worms Armageddon to work in Vista



## MalusCalibur

Hi there,

I managed to dig out Worms Armageddon today, and though I'd try and give it a whirl and see if I could get it working on Vista (Home Premium).

The game installed alright, and at advice from the manufacturer I installed their latest patch files, which supposedly make the game compatible with Vista.

However, whenever I try to run the game, I am presented with a black screen, and nothing happens: the only way to return to the desktop is to open the Task Manager and close the program manually.

I have tried running the game in all available compatibility modes, but they all produce the same problem.

Has anyone got any ideas? (ErrorLog is attached, if it can help)

Thank you,


MalusCalibur


----------



## McNinja

did you try running the game as administrator?


----------



## MalusCalibur

Yes, I did: unfortunately the only difference doing so made was to pop up a UAC warning each time I tried to run the game: even when I clicked 'Allow', the same problem persisted.


MalusCalibur


----------



## Tiber Septim

Hi MalusCalibur.
Have you gone through the steps listed *here*?

I did a bit of googling and it seems that everybody having this problem is using Integrated Intel graphics.


----------



## McNinja

what are your Computer specs?

RAM
CPU
Graphics Card
Motherboard
PSU


----------



## Aus_Karlos

It seems on the Team17 forums many Vista users are having problems starting the game. So they quickly released a beta patch to fix this issue.
ftp://ftp.team17.com/pub/t17/patches/pc/WA_update-3.6.29.0_Beta_Installer.exe


----------



## MalusCalibur

I have completed the 'ten steps': my apologies for not having said so in the original post. The problem unfortunately persisted.

The specs of my laptop are as follows:

RAM: 2GB
Processor: 2GHz AMD Turion Dual-Core RM-70
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G
Motherboard: Wistron 360A 08.36
PSU: AC: 100-240V ~ 1.7A (1.7A), 50-60Hz
DC: 18.5V (18.5V) === 3.5A (3.5A) 65W
Hard drive: AS ATA, 200.05GB

I have already installed the Team 17 beta patch (3.6.29.0). Before having done so, the game would simply produce the error message 'Worms Armageddon has stopped working' immediately after attempting to run it-the black screen was a development since applying the beta patch, but the game still fails to run.


MalusCalibur


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Right click on the desktop shortcut in "Target" put the following at the end. /nointro
It might be -nointro if the first doesn't work.


----------



## MalusCalibur

Alright, I tried adding /nointro to the shortcut target, and upon running the game, it loaded the main menu. I navigated a few menus to test it, before attempting to create a new team-at which point the game crashed, minimised, and produced a message stating 'Fatal Error'. Even upon closing this message, the game was still running but could not be re-maximised, and had to be closed manually using the task manager.

I have attached the error log text file.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Well thats one step closer. In your Worms folders there should be a file called CRASH.DMP. Could you upload that please.


----------



## MalusCalibur

The file is attached.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

This fatal error is mainly caused by the application accessing the CD and failing to load some sound files.
Is the CD in a good condition.


----------



## MalusCalibur

My apologies for my late reply.

I examined the disk and it was a little grubby, so I cleaned it appropriately. I believe that helped the problem along, since now the game is able to create teams, and load the appropriate sound/mission/etc files from the CD.

However, the game itself is still unable to be played: upon attempting to start any modes, instead of going to the loading screen, and then subsequently the gameplay screen (ie the Worms on a map) from which the game proper proceeds, the game simply locks up completely-the mouse cursor cannot be moved, and the background 'falling debris' of the menus stops (though the ambient menu sound continues), at which point it is once again only a manual application termination through the Task Manager that allows me to return to my desktop.

I feel that we are almost there: but what to attempt now?

Additional: the original game CD is very old, and a small part of the inner 'shiny' section appears to be a little damaged. As a consequence, I have made a backup copy of the CD, which can also load and run the game to the same degree as the original. The main reason for doing so was if the original disk fails completely (which I believe is altogether possible).


MalusCalibur


----------



## McNinja

mabe you could repair the CD using some CD doctor stuff?


----------



## MalusCalibur

There seems to be little point in going to the trouble (and probably expense) of repairing the old CD when I can just as easily use my backup (which is a practically new CD-RW), should the original give up completely. At the moment, the game crashes in the same way regardless of which CD is used, so it cannot be a problem that the CD itself is responsible for.


MalusCalibur


----------



## Aus_Karlos

It might be a corrupt installation because the CD was dirty. Un-install the game and try again.


----------



## MalusCalibur

I have reinstalled the game from my new CD, and the same problem persists. As I said, this copy is practically new and so I don't believe it is causing a corrupt install.
Is there anything else I can try?


MalusCalibur


----------



## McNinja

copy contents of CD to your hard drive and install it from there


----------



## MrLiberski

I'd like to mention the fact that I experience similar problems - my CD appears to be scratchless as it's brand new. Had no time to do some troubleshooting though, I'll try it within the next couple of days. Will let you know.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## MrLiberski

UPDATE: Problem solved by installing the beta update mentioned earlier - just to make sure I would uninstall the game, install it again (right-click on an icon and pick RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR), and install the update in the same way (as an administrator). If you run it just by double-clicking, it may not work. good luck.


----------



## MagicBird

not sup-prizing that it doesn't work, Vista doesn't support barely any thing, as a test we tried running GTA IV on it, it crashed!, sorta, but only if the net is connected!, and will only run sortof smooth if you lower th graphics right down!:sigh:, so might re-format my comp and pay out so i can intall XP, as far as what other forums tell me, windows 7 is....well...****!...lol:laugh:


----------



## McNinja

I don't know where you are getting you're info Magicbird about Windows 7 but I've been using the RC from around March 2009 to August then I got the full Windows 7 RTM copy on August 16th and it has worked beautifully since then.

We can help you both better if you start your own thread so the games team can focus on your problems individually. They may or may not be related.


----------

